# Pixlr - Free Online Image Editor.



## rishitells (Jan 31, 2010)

*www.pixlr.com/editor/*www.pixlr.com/editor/

Fully featured online image editor, really useful.
Please don't mind if u knew about it already.


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 1, 2010)

One more that I sometime use : www.splashup.com


----------



## nimish23 (Mar 12, 2010)

there is another online photo editing website you might want to check out
*aviary.com/


----------



## nashpd (Mar 12, 2010)

Would you prefer a light offline image editor or would you go in for an online tool?


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 12, 2010)

Having a online tool is very convenient, i can access it from everywhere, for instance on my office PC i am not allowed to have photoshop, having something like 'Splashp' or 'Pixlr' allow me to access basic photoshop functionality, Neat.

btw,  Splashup was my favourite online tool for image editing, until I started using Pixlr, Pixlr is fast and has more functions.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 12, 2010)

I just love Pixlr, and is very convenient. Photoshop shortcuts work on it, which is great. Splashup plugs into other services well though. Just wish Pixlr had a login. Very elegent, and does not crash or lag too much. 

Also, this article: *www.thinkdigit.com/Internet/A-comprehensive-comparison-of-online-image-editors_3341.html


----------



## Garbage (Mar 12, 2010)

Pixlr is nice. I used it today.


----------



## openSUSE (Mar 13, 2010)

Pixlr really nice application gets uploaded in less than 2seconds....it incorporates sleek and semi transparent color palettes...includes flexibility to perform adjustments.
....it provides an API for developers to include the application on different platforms......it also includes options for applying filters or visual effects to images.....


----------

